# [free]Galaxy Clash : Sonic Fighter Vs The Space Plague Clans



## Luisyau (Jul 15, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Weekly

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









Galaxy Clash : Sonic Fighter Vs The Space Plague Clans 

Product Description
This is bullet hell adventure wars at its best. Station yourself on the frontier of war and save our homeworld in GALAXY CLASH : SONIC FIGHTER VS SPACE PLAGUE

Your quest is to command your elite sonic fighter, dash through the stars, and wipeout the galactic plague before they wipeout life on planet Earth.
---------------------------------------------------
> Amazing arcade style visuals and sound
> Lots of levels to play through
> 4 ships to unlock, all with different weapons and special power ups
> Get free lives, weapon upgrades, by using coins. Collect them in the game.
> Players who love other space wars shooters like Zaxxon, Shogun, and Dodonpachi Resurrection will love this game too.










HOW TO PLAY
---------------------------------------------------
- Your quest is to fly in to the space badland, kill all the plague ibomber ships, sentinel ships, and the bosses.
- Tap and hold anywhere on the screen to move your elite sonic fighter.
- Your bullets will fire automatically.
- Your health bar is in the top left. Avoid all the bullets on screen.
- Your apoc super weapon bar is on the top right. When it's full double tap the screen to use it.
- Pocket the yellow diamonds objects by flying in to them, these are your coins.
- Use coins to unlock new weapons, lives, and extra sonic fighters.

 Down now ! Free today !


----------

